# برنامه نویسی میکروکنترلر (MicroController) ها و MicroProcessor ها > برنامه نویسی سیستم های Embeded > مباحث عمومی کار با سخت افزارها، سنسورها و لوازم جانبی >  برنامه ای برای مشاهده رجیسترهای اینورتر

## hmahdavi921

سلام
دنبال برنامه ای هستم تا بتونم رجیسترهای یک اینورتر رو ببینم 
با تشکر

----------

